# An Open Letter to Hugh Panero & XM Management



## mwgiii (Jul 19, 2002)

XM MANAGEMENT HAS ONCE AGAIN DROPPED THE BALL.


I have had XM for over two years (3 subscriptions) but I have seen what was once an edgy company slowly become a cookie-cutter corporate radio station. All of the niche programming is disappearing and XM is becoming closer to what I can hear on AM/FM radio.

What made XM exciting and different is slowly going away. Special X - gone, On the Rocks - gone, XMLM - gone, Extreme 152 - gone, Nascar - gone.

Some people may not like NASCAR, but it is one of the hottest sports in the US and its fans are very brand loyal.

Even Opie & Anthony are frustrated because of things that were promised by XM management which haven't happened. XM won't even fix their phones.

Mr. Panero, it is time for a management change. Kevin Straley and Dan Turner must be replaced along with Lee Abrams.


----------

